# Fantasy football



## georgiadad (Aug 18, 2018)

Lawn Nutz3 is looking for 2-4 players this season. This league was started through "The Other Site". Most are now members here. If you are interested please respond to this post. I will then put you and the commis' InTouch with each other. No money, just bragging rights.


----------



## erickdaniels (Jun 29, 2018)

@georgiadad I'm interested!


----------



## The_iHenry (Apr 23, 2019)

When do we draft?


----------



## georgiadad (Aug 18, 2018)

Great! I just sent the commiss' a message asking how to get you guys in contact with each other. As sson as he gets back to me I'll forward the information.


----------



## The_iHenry (Apr 23, 2019)

@georgiadad sounds good send me a pm


----------



## Shuffinator (May 2, 2017)

Id be interested in joining


----------



## georgiadad (Aug 18, 2018)

@Shuffinator PM sent to you.


----------

